# Boise, Idaho Cubing Club



## Penguino138 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hello! My friend and I are trying to start a local cubing club. Check out our website. (it's very primitive at the moment)

boisespeedcubers.webs.com


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 17, 2011)

i would suggest put some algs on the site or something helpful for the members of the club to see.


----------



## Penguino138 (Aug 18, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> i would suggest put some algs on the site or something helpful for the members of the club to see.


Why? Its a club. But I'll think about it. Actually, thats a really good idea lol


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 18, 2011)

*gets jealous
i tried to make a website for my cubing club and i kinda failed.... a teenager that can't work with technology=very rare
it looks awsome.... just needs members


----------



## Penguino138 (Aug 18, 2011)

Yuxuibbs said:


> *gets jealous
> i tried to make a website for my cubing club and i kinda failed.... a teenager that can't work with technology=very rare
> it looks awsome.... just needs members


Look at it now! We have two members (the founders), videos, and custom algorithms! Come on local people! Join!


----------



## Hershey (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't think there are many cubers in Idaho.
http://www.cubingusa.com/cubers.php


----------



## Penguino138 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hershey said:


> I don't think there are many cubers in Idaho.
> http://www.cubingusa.com/cubers.php


 
Oh wow...... LOL! But we're trying to get more people to cube so hopefully that'll help.


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 18, 2011)

I would join... except I'm in Australia


----------



## ZamHalen (Aug 18, 2011)

I would join... except I'm in Your Kitchen.....


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 18, 2011)

ZamHalen said:


> I would join... except I'm in Your Kitchen.....


 
win 
I'm at school... no kitchen


----------



## CubeLTD (Aug 18, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> win
> I'm at school... no kitchen


 
He still could be at your kitchen.


----------



## Penguino138 (Aug 19, 2011)

CubeLTD said:


> He still could be at your kitchen.


I like how u guys just talk about kitchens instead of the website


----------



## ianography (Aug 19, 2011)

Penguino138 said:


> I like how u guys just talk about kitchens instead of the website


 
It's Speedsolving, it inevitably leads to being irrelevant.


----------



## Penguino138 (Aug 19, 2011)

ianography said:


> It's Speedsolving, it inevitably leads to being irrelevant.


HAHA! Good point Ian.


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 19, 2011)

ianography said:


> It's Speedsolving, it inevitably leads to being irrelevant.


 
 not my fault


----------



## Penguino138 (Aug 19, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> not my fault


Or is it?


----------

